# I got a NEW fishy



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

Today i went to PET CITY to buy a chunky Silver Doller. I go in there and look at some chunky piranhas in one tank. I go over to the other tank and there is still teh chunky chunky piranhas i sold to the store. And i walk over to another tank and i c teh Chunkiest piranha u have ever seen. And it said to me. "My name is CHUNKY CHUNKY CHUNKY" so i bought him he was with another piranha too, i woul dhave bought him but i only have a 33g and a 29g. And only 70 dollers, and he was 50 doller. But he is cool. and he bit a hole in teh net when the guy tried to get him out.


----------



## OoH (Nov 28, 2003)

your on crack arent you


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Cool o thought you where against naming fish? U just said it said my name is Chunky and that must mean it is going to DIE!! HAha Nice Pickup lets see pic's


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

ehhh, so what did you buy for 50 or 70 bucks?


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

no no, i said if the person names teh fish it will die. that was his real name.

and his name is Chunky Chunky Chunky.

mybe he is lieing i will get pics soon


----------



## HighOctane (Jan 2, 2003)

Hmm. This is what happens when people celebrate New Years early.









What kind of fish is it? Any pics?


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

$50 for a chunky RBP 
HE was cuaght wild.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Yep hat is what happens!! LOL


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

Pics coming soon


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

OK can u hold to camera still if u are drunk?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

50 for a rb? How big? Boy you smoking dick? Talk right and make sense!


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Thank god i didnt read that thread that titled "dont name your fish"


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Agree with eric!!


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

I need a memory thing to put into my computer. So no pictures now, but i will find one on www.google.com. and i will compare its chunkyness


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

what does memory have to do with pictures?


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

Its chunky like this


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

And like this


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

How do i get a picture on my computer...do i scan it? pu tit on floppy then on my comp?


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

do you have a camera to start off with? Then after that you load it using a usb port


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

Here is my Fishy.


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

Its too big i think 
hopfully it shows up


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

so what size is your fish?


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

I have more in my gallery if u want to see them.


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

Hes a Chunky XL


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

I think Chunkis celebrates the New Year year-round.







Nice pickup though.


----------



## InIndiana (Nov 6, 2003)

heh i like forum pictures now


----------



## Raptor (Jan 3, 2003)

:rock: Nice fish, But lay off of the pipe. This is almost like an anti pot commercial :laugh:


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

I have a close up of him too, he is even smiling


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

He has a bit of eye cloud though. i didnt notice that when i bought him. Mybe i was too startled by his chunkyness to notice. oh well, clean water will help that and a bit a medicine.


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

He wants that pancake on teh bunny's head.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Chunkis said:


> He has a bit of eye cloud though. i didnt notice that when i bought him. Mybe i was too startled by his chunkyness to notice. oh well, clean water will help that and a bit a medicine.


 Salt Chunkis, medicine is a last resort.


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

I dotn have any Aquarium salt :sad: 
i should have bought some. 
can u use table salt? does it have to non-somthing?


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Chunkis said:


> I dotn have any Aquarium salt :sad:
> i should have bought some.
> can u use table salt? does it have to non-somthing?


 Wal-Mart sells aquarium salt. So your in luck!


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

he looks good and chunky :laugh:


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

lol, thats his name


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

Here he is just sitting. he wieghs so much he can keep himself stable. he has to lean against teh galss. he might break through.lol


----------



## iNfecTion (Aug 18, 2003)

Chukis your the funniest crack smoker ever u made me laugh soo much :laugh:


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

anyone want a pancake? can i keep 2 chunky piranhas in a 33g?


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

no you cant keep 2 chunkies in a 33g chunkis, i have to give it to you mate, your one funny guy.lmao


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

why cant i keep chunky chunky chunky in a 33 with another fish? people keep 3 RBP in a 55g. and teh pet store guy said i could. i watn my 2 piranhas to be friends. My small piranha ate my firemouths becuase i had to make room for my new piranha. i wonder if it (the small piranha) will die. My firend had a piranha and it ate a firemouth and it died. he probobly named it.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

There just warning you cause your bigger piranha might eat your little one Chunkis. Its better to be safe then sorry.


----------



## OoH (Nov 28, 2003)

hey chunky, you should try bbq'n it

i swear its worth it

delicios

'one who cooks fish..enjoys'


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

chunkis your too much for me, you said 2 chunky piranhas i take it you mean big when you say chunky, am i right chunkis, i cant believe im talking chunky talk?


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Chunkis, Chunkis, Chunkis.







Where would P-Fury be without your support? :smile:


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

chunkis = MOTM







LOL


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

yes ..chunky means its big and plump, or u would have a fun time poking it.
I have one chunky piranha and thats my new one. i have a small one.

and a full chunkis sentance sound like this...

" I want to poke that Pygocentrus natereri fish"
"Chunkis pokis flabbis jabbis stabbis pygo natis fishis"


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

i have one chunky fish and another small one

2 piranhas in total


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

Chunkis said:


> yes ..chunky means its big and plump, or u would have a fun time poking it.
> I have one chunky piranha and thats my new one. i have a small one.
> 
> and a full chunkis sentance sound like this...
> ...


 CHUNKIS! i would shake your hand, iv had a sh*t new year and you have put me in such a better mood. but dont keep the 2 ps mate, firstly the tank is too small and the fish will fight, more than likely the smaller fish would get the worst.


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

mybe if i showed a picture of my tank u would change ur mind....
Does anyone decorate there fish tanks stands cupboards and tank lids with fish stickers besides me?


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> chunkis = MOTM
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 I second that. Chunkis for MOTM.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

go on then chunkis, show us those pics of your tank


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

With 2 piranhas in the tank they each only have one other fish to take all of their aggression out on where in a tank of 3 or more they have multiple fish to ease some of the aggression on.


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

i never thought of that RBP nut. mybe feeders will ease teh tension.

whats a MOTM?

her come the pictures, there a little big so i have to make them smaller.


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

sorry its so big. i coulndt find how to make tehm smaller


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> With 2 piranhas in the tank they each only have one other fish to take all of their aggression out on where in a tank of 3 or more they have multiple fish to ease some of the aggression on.


 not in a 33g though just stick to 1 fish mate.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Chunkis said:


> whats a MOTM?


 Member of the Month Chunkis, MEMBER OF THE MONTH!!! You will be my nomination.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

chunkis, they will fight because they will first fight for dominance, then territory because the tank is not big enough for each p to have its personal space, i dont know if you have ever experianced some one talking to you with there face so close to yours you can feel there breath, well thats how its gonna be for youf ps, and feeders will insight madness, can you imagine 2 fairly large Ps fighting for feeders in such a small tank? one of them will get chunkless chunkis.lol

BTW

MOTM = Member Of The Month


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

I didnt know there was a member of the month.... I have pissed so many people off ......lol.

anyway
anyone know where to buy fish stickers, i ran out using them on my 33g. 
u can see one of my silver dollers in my 29g i moved him to my 33g. he is proboly gone now. that big ornament he can hide in. along with teh one firemouth cichlid taht remains.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

Chunkis said:


> anyway
> anyone know where to buy fish stickers


 the fish sticker shop :rasp:


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

You could ask for one of the new decals.


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

Chunkless Chunkis. lol. that doesnt sound like a good thing for my piranhas.

my friend tried to break my habit of poking fish. poking=stress=ramming tank wall=death. my fish dont get stressed when i poke them. i poked my new piranha the minute i got into my car from teh pet store and he was in a bucket.
i stopped by Taco Time but chunky chunky chunky wasnt hungry. i guess he has just eaten. or mybe hes on a diet becuase he is so fat.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Don't worry Chunkis, you've my vote.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Chunkis said:


> Chunkless Chunkis. lol. that doesnt sound like a good thing for my piranhas.
> 
> my friend tried to break my habit of poking fish. poking=stress=ramming tank wall=death. my fish dont get stressed when i poke them. i poked my new piranha the minute i got into my car from teh pet store and he was in a bucket.
> i stopped by Taco Time but chunky chunky chunky wasnt hungry. i guess he has just eaten. or mybe hes on a diet becuase he is so fat.


 You tried feeding him a taco?


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

well iv just pm'ed xenon with my vote, chunkis you drive? lord help us, good thing i live in the u.k.lol


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

You tried feeding him a taco? [/quote]
Only Chunkis would do something like that.


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

No i didnt feed him anything. he wasnt hungry. i insisted that he try some but he said no. Is there such thing as a fish decal store?

I looked all over teh website for teh stickers but i cant find them








:sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad: :sad:


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> Chunkis said:
> 
> 
> > Chunkless Chunkis. lol. that doesnt sound like a good thing for my piranhas.
> ...


 chunkis your a loon, but we love you, i really hope you didnt though?


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> well iv just pm'ed xenon with my vote, chunkis you drive? lord help us, good thing i live in the u.k.lol


 I was just about to do that too. But you beat me to the punch rbP.







Hopefully Xenon appreciates Chunkis as much as we do. He is the reason why P-Fury is worth coming onto everyday.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Chunkis, go to the information section and print the pictures of piranhas and tape them to your tank.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

Chunkis said:


> Is there such thing as a fish decal store?
> 
> I looked all over teh website for teh stickers but i cant find them
> 
> ...


 sorry chunky chunkis i was only messing, try ebay though or pm xenon to give you a decal?


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Chunkis said:


> No i didnt feed him anything. he wasnt hungry. i insisted that he try some but he said no. Is there such thing as a fish decal store?
> 
> I looked all over teh website for teh stickers but i cant find them
> 
> ...


 He talked to you too?


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

I just poked him once. not hard. i just lightly touched him. hes slimy. but i dont poke fish anymore. what could be harder to poke then a Piranha?

i have had my poking pleasure. no more for me......UNLESS ITS A PLECOSTOMUS!!!!


----------



## mattmatt123 (Nov 13, 2003)

nice man


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

pygocentrus notatus said:


> rbP NUT said:
> 
> 
> > well iv just pm'ed xenon with my vote, chunkis you drive? lord help us, good thing i live in the u.k.lol
> ...


he is really mad (in a good way though mate)! arent you chunky?


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

pictures in info section?


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

What am i mad about?


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

So what did the RBP say to you when you were poking him Chunkis?


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

He said nothing till i asked him if he wanted a taco.
I dotn think he minded me poking him. if he did he would have bit me. he just kindof fell over and laid on his side


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

Chunkis said:


> What am i mad about?


 everything mate, everything. chunkis do you know what it means when a p lies on its side?


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Chunkis said:


> He said nothing till i asked him if he wanted a taco.
> I dotn think he minded me poking him. if he did he would have bit me. he just kindof fell over and laid on his side


 He probably thought to himself......WTF you SOB get the hell off of me. No I don't want a damn taco.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> Chunkis said:
> 
> 
> > He said nothing till i asked him if he wanted a taco.
> ...


 Or he probably wasn't feelin the Mexican food at the time.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

piranha 13 said:


> Chunkis said:
> 
> 
> > He said nothing till i asked him if he wanted a taco.
> ...


 this tread is a classic.lol


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

It should definately be pinned.


----------



## piranhaman2004 (Dec 25, 2003)

o snap its eric said:


> 50 for a rb? How big? Boy you smoking dick? Talk right and make sense!


 LMAO..........LMAO


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

Is that a good price for a RB?
i cant seem to get the pictures working that i took of my fishtank with pictures on it


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Chunkis said:


> Is that a good price for a RB?
> i cant seem to get the pictures working that i took of my fishtank with pictures on it


 Canadian, Yes.


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Not a bad price if he is a 10 incher.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

how did you do the fish pics, just do the same, here is one of my babies, what does he look like he is saying chunkis?


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

he is 7 inches i think, i havnt taken the time to measure him. he is about 2 years old. i will make a nice little poster picture of him


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

What is rbP's RBP saying Chunkis???


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

He is saying "wats up chunkis, this is my favorite leaf." and he is showing me his leaf.

Here is the poster


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Crackhead!!! Lay off the Norcotic's!!


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

X-D-X said:


> Crackhead!!! Lay off the Norcotic's!!


 aka Bio Spira!!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

LOL


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

X-D-X said:


> LOL


 X-D-X, vote Chunkis for MOTM. He has the intangibles.


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

Can i join teh spam club. speaking of spam.......n/m. i dont think chunky would like it anyway.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

the down load didnt work for me chunkis, so when did fish start talking to you, so my p likes his leaf? what about this p?


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

I think he's saying look at the knot on your head.


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

HEy X-D-X u remind me of a song
!!

.lalalla...20 xdx...1986?....20xdx 1846?...lalalalalala

its not an insult. i like that song.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

pygocentrus notatus said:


> I think he's saying look at the knot on your head.


 what knot?


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

He is saying nothing. I think he is just looking at somthing floating by.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Could a Moderator please CLOSE this thread because it is so off topic and there is name bashing going on!!


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

I think we broke teh 100 mark for replies.
and one more post i will have 200 posts.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

take that step chunkis.lol


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> pygocentrus notatus said:
> 
> 
> > I think he's saying look at the knot on your head.
> ...


 The knot you received while at work from that skirmish you broke apart.


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

NO please dont close this. HOw is it off topic. we are talking about Piranhas arnt we? and how they like leeves and how overwhieght chunky is.......please dotn close this thread..............everyone likes it.....


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

i have to admit this thread is histerical.lmao


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Dude you are just opening stupid threads that get alot of replys


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

I agree. Whenever my piranhas are feeling down, I'm gonna snap a picture and have Chunkis take a look to see what is wrong with them.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

im starting to think i should of gone to hospital to get stitches







it looks raw.


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

Chunkis the fish sycyatrist


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Chunkis said:


> Chunkis the fish sycyatrist


 Yeah, something like that.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Close this thread!!


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

Why are u trying to close this thread X-D-X? is it somhow ruining ur life? will thousands of people die if this thread doesnt close? Its teh CHUNKY CHAT ROOM. 
Only POSITIVE things go around in here. and so far. ur not a poitive thing going around.









please be more considerate and polite :nod:


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Chunkis said:


> Why are u trying to close this thread X-D-X? is it somhow ruining ur life? will thousands of people die if this thread doesnt close? Its teh CHUNKY CHAT ROOM.
> Only POSITIVE things go around in here. and so far. ur not a poitive thing going around.
> 
> 
> ...










YIKES!!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Dude this is just a really stupid thread that should be in the LOUNGE


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

looks like chunkis packs a mean bite


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

X-D-X said:


> Dude this is just a really stupid thread that should be in the LOUNGE


X-D-X has got a point there chunky regarding this thread being in the lounge :rock:


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

IF it got moved then no one would go to it. and if any moderator wants to close this please consider moving it to a different location instead of closing.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

I know and Chinkis does no tpack a mean bite!!


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> looks like chunkis packs a mean bite










= Chunkis


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

come on guys, you know how mods frown upon openly aired member disputes, keep it off the thread, regardless of the threads credibility.


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

I did not intend to offend anyone....sorry if i did :nod:


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

This is not a dispute i just think this should be closed or in the LOUNGE!!


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

this thread has five pages now, you do know other members are going to be laughing at this & us, its only a bit of harmless fun though.lol


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Yes this is for people who want to talk about piranha's people who want to laugh go to the lounge!!


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

X-D-X said:


> This is not a dispute i just think this should be closed or in the LOUNGE!!


well lets keep it to no disputes, X-D-X you have stated your opinion, and im sure the mods will take it into consideration and come to a justified and fair conclusion on this. i agree with you on the lounge section, chunkis you will be surprised how many people read the lounge section, its loads


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

wize words from RBP NUT!!!!


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

rbP NUT said:


> X-D-X said:
> 
> 
> > This is not a dispute i just think this should be closed or in the LOUNGE!!
> ...


 That Chunkis really was a fish in his past life. :smile:


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

pygocentrus notatus said:


> rbP NUT said:
> 
> 
> > X-D-X said:
> ...


 a piranha, pleco or silver dollar, chunkis would you care to answer?


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Yeah, I would like to know the answer to that question too Chunkis.


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

Silver doller. named chunkis


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

chunkis why do you like silver dollars so much and is it just ps you talk to, what about other fish or even other animals, do your parents know?


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

Wait everyone....Chunky has somthing to say

"Happy new year everyone. I hope ur all feeling chunky....no tacos please."


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

I'll take the taco if Chunky doesn't want it.







Just make sure you supply the hot sauce and some toilet paper for later on.


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

chunkis, chunky chunky chunky happy new year and all the best and on that note im going to leave and get some sleep. its been a blast chunkis


----------



## rbP NUT (Dec 2, 2003)

later pygo and happy new year mate


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

ok happy new year, cya later...toilet paper...hmm..........

hot sauce..lets see if i have any. Da Bomb final Answer. yum. 1.5 million scoville units.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Yes HAPPY NEW YEAR


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Same to you too bro, later rbP! HAPPY NEW YEAR EVERYBODY!!! 50 more mins.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Yep


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

well, i have nowhere to go and no one to see, so anyone have anything they want to ask Chunky go ahead. sooner or later i might get a web cam need one long extension cord though.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

When my Exos lay at the bottom of the tank, what are they saying to one another?


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

I need a pic. i need to see thier lips and stuff. And yes, i can only talk to fish. 
And styrofoam blocks.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

SURE!!


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Chunkis said:


> I need a pic. i need to see thier lips and stuff. And yes, i can only talk to fish.
> And styrofoam blocks.


 I left the digicam at the GFs place. Just get a visual in your head of the situation and tell me dammit!


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

THERE PLOTTING TO DO SOMTHING BAD. LIKE KILL THEMSLEVES. OR SOMTHING LIKE THAT.


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

Chunkis said:


> THERE PLOTTING TO DO SOMTHING BAD. LIKE KILL THEMSLEVES. OR SOMTHING LIKE THAT.


 Do they work for Fish & Game? I knew they were up to something.


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

BRB checking up on Chunky


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Whatever


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

Fish and game.....lol...mybe.
i just remembered. 10pm is bedtime for piranhas. hopefully he gets his red back in teh morning. and hopefull y he eats too.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Bed time cool!!


----------



## losts0ul916 (Nov 19, 2003)

X-D-X said:


> Bed time cool!!


 That suits me too! I'm outta here! HAPPY NEW YEAR P-FURY and BE SAFE YALL!!!


----------



## Winkyee (Feb 17, 2003)

:rock:


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

YES ONCE AGAIN>>>>>> HAPPY NEW YEAR TO U ALL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

my fishes bedtime is not my bedtime.


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

No one has yet told me if i can join teh spam club and what is it about.


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

you are top spammer of the day. YOU are in the club.


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

Top Spammer of the day is not too cool!!


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

CHUNK!


----------



## X-D-X (Jul 3, 2003)

LOL


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

haha.. thats what i see in my head when i see his name.. 
hahaha


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

Am i really in teh Spam club? and X-D-X u remind me of squidward. on teh show Sponge bob square pants


----------



## DrewBoOty (Nov 23, 2002)

http://inst.augie.edu/~gdkiesow/kiesowland...nies/chunk.html

chunk chunk chunk!


----------



## Chunkis (Nov 2, 2003)

I think X-D-X is trying to go for teh spam award today. his name apears in most the threads


----------



## piranha 13 (Feb 16, 2003)

Don't start a member dispute or the thread will definitly be closed. Take it up in PM.


----------



## sharpk (Nov 4, 2003)

oh sh*t.. thats where his name is from.. ive been wondering all this time!!!

CHUNK CHUNK CHUNK

happy late hanuka to all u jews


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Chunkis, stop spamming









It's good to post a lot, _if the posts have any informative content_: in this thread 90% is crap.
Post count doesn't mean a thing, spamming this board to get a higher post even less...


----------

